# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور(چپ دست بودن)

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان اگه چپ دست باشیم و چپ دست نزنیم اشکالی داره شنیدم مشکل پیش میاد برامون 
چون چن ساله رو صندلی راست دست مینشینم عادت کردم به اون بخاطر همین چپ رو نزدم

----------


## alirezahpr

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> دوستان اگه چپ دست باشیم و چپ دست نزنیم اشکالی داره شنیدم مشکل پیش میاد برامون 
> چون چن ساله رو صندلی راست دست مینشینم عادت کردم به اون بخاطر همین چپ رو نزدم


دیگه اگه ب صندلی راست عادت دارید چ مشکلی میخاد پیش بیاد
این گزینه برا اینه ک صندلی شمارو درست بزارن ک بخاطر این مسعله سر جلسه مشکلی نداشته باشید

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> 


چیشد؟؟؟؟ 
والا دوستم گفت سر همین چپ دست بودن گیر داده بودن بهم پارسال

----------


## .khosro.

خدایی من دیگه اون آدم قبلی نمیشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alirezahpr

> خدایی من دیگه اون آدم قبلی نمیشم


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## va6hid

برو راست خم کرد و چپ کرد راست..

#اشکبوس_دیفیتِد_|:

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

چرا مسخره میکنید بنده خدارو؟ :Yahoo (35): 

جناب ب دوستتون برا این گیر دادن ک احتمالن ایشون روی صندلی مخالف دستشون نشسته بوده و میدونید ک در این صورت ادم یکم متمایل میشه به سمت اطرافیان...برا همین بهش تذکر دادن ک صاف بشینه
شما هم برای جلوگیری از هر مشکل احتمالی همون چپ دستو بزنید

----------


## king of konkur

بزنی چپ دست هم صندلی دست راست میذارن . 95 من زدم دست چپ واسم راست گذاشته بودن بعد هرچی گفتم آقا من دست چپم هیشکی گوش نداد. خودم رفتم ی صندلی آوردم گذاشتم کنار دستم. هرکیم اومد حرفی بزنه گفتم چپ دستم صندلی هم بم نمیدادین. دیگه هیچی نگفتند.

----------


## sun2016

> دوستان اگه چپ دست باشیم و چپ دست نزنیم اشکالی داره شنیدم مشکل پیش میاد برامون 
> چون چن ساله رو صندلی راست دست مینشینم عادت کردم به اون بخاطر همین چپ رو نزدم


وقتی چپ دست باشی و لی رو صندلی راست دست بشینی معمولا مراقبه فک می کنن می خوای تقلب کنی!!
بهتره بر اساس همون عادت که داری صندلی راست دست بزنی

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

دوست من چپ دست بود ولی روی صندلی راست دست امتحان مشکلی پیش نیومد!!
فقط قبلش به مراقب بگید!

----------


## mohsen..

من چپ دستم  زدم چپ دست
سرجلسه صندلی راست بهم دادند 
همش الکیه

----------


## m.arbaghaei

عجب معضلی!!!!!!!!!

اصلا هیچی نزنی هم روز آزمون بهشون بگی برات یا صندلی چپ دست میارن یا یک صندلی کمکی میذارن کنار دستت راحت باشی

----------


## Cat

:Yahoo (4): پارسال حوزه ما همون چپ دستا رو هم روی صندلی راست دستا گذاشته بودن 
اصلا صندلی چپ دست نداشتن  :Yahoo (21):

----------

